
Twitter locks your account if you change your display name to Elon Musk - john58
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/07/25/twitter-cryptocurrency-scam-elon-musk/
======
394549
Reminds me of Ancient China where no one could have the same name as the
Emperor, or even use the same characters as his name.

------
dekhn
What about Melon Usk?

